# Ceiling Fan with Light kit - Light not working



## lab73 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just have to ask, the lights you have in the fixture, did you try them in another fixture to see if the are good?
Not trying to be a smart a$$, but best to check all variables.
Regards
Lab


----------



## aadams (Jun 16, 2009)

I did. I've actually tried several different ones just to be anal.


----------



## aadams (Jun 16, 2009)

I have also tested the light socket for juice and even when the switch and pull chain are on there's no power to the light bulbs (but there is to the pull chain switch). BTW, I'm using a no contact type tester.


----------



## lab73 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure how easily this can be done, but try ringing out the wires, BUT REMOVE POWER from the fixture!!!!, Find the wires that go to the lights, if those light wires go through the box you indicated, take apart the box and try connecting the wires direct, (bypasing the box).
This can be done with any cheapo meter.
Regards
Lab


----------



## aadams (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks. any idea what that box is for?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

aadams said:


> Another "ceiling fan light doesn't work" post.
> 
> Odd thing to note, the blue and white wires for the light kit go into some sort of box inside the fan, and from there go to the pull chain switch. When I have the wall switch on the wires are hot between that box and the pull chain, however, when I pull the chain the wires between the box and the pull chain switch go cold. The pull chain switch has two black wires; 1 comes in from that box, the other goes out to a pigtail that then feeds all four lights, which are never hot whether the switch is on or off.
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.


I would cut the switch out and spice the 2 black wires from the switch together. You do not need the pull switch as you have the wall switch.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Based on what tests you have done so far, I would suspect the light wiring in the fan is at fault. Take it back to Lowes and get another one.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

Since the op is using a "non-contact" tester, its very possible that there is really no power to the wires and the tester is simply picking up induced voltage from the other wires. 

I would be tempted to just disconnect the light fixture from the fan, and connect it directly to the wiring in the ceiling, bypassing the wiring in the fan completely. Keep working backwards until you get the lights to work. 

Usually the blue wire goes all the way through the fan and directly to the hot wire of the light kit, with no connections to anything else in the fan, the white neutral wire is of course tied to both the fan and the light kit.


----------



## aadams (Jun 16, 2009)

HouseHelper said:


> Based on what tests you have done so far, I would suspect the light wiring in the fan is at fault. Take it back to Lowes and get another one.


I think that's what I'll do. Hopefully that will fix it.



theatretch85 said:


> Since the op is using a "non-contact" tester, its very possible that there is really no power to the wires and the tester is simply picking up induced voltage from the other wires.
> 
> I would be tempted to just disconnect the light fixture from the fan, and connect it directly to the wiring in the ceiling, bypassing the wiring in the fan completely. Keep working backwards until you get the lights to work.
> 
> Usually the blue wire goes all the way through the fan and directly to the hot wire of the light kit, with no connections to anything else in the fan, the white neutral wire is of course tied to both the fan and the light kit.


I thought that too, which is why I connected the house red to the fan black to see and the fan still works so it must be getting power.

Thanks all for your help. I'll take the unit back and see from there. I may take rjniles' advice and bypass at least the pull chain as that will not be needed.


----------



## aadams (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your help! I took the fan back to Lowes and exchanged for another one (same model) and bingo, it worked!

Now how do I reclaim the lost hairs....


----------



## dj2569 (Dec 16, 2009)

I had the same problem. The little black box you're referring to is a relay. I'm not exactly sure what it does, but I opened mine up and googled the part number inside. I found that the black wire had come loose from the circuit board in the relay, so I resoldered it to the circuit board and then tested it with a multimeter and voila! the circuit was completed and the light works :thumbsup:


----------



## Haggai03 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Harbor Breeze Springdale Lighting Issues*

:thumbsup: Just got two of these bad boys from Lowes on close out @ $30 each and the lights do not work also.

Lighting kit is not the problem :thumbup: - the problem is the lamp assy is not plugged into the wiring inside the lighting unit.

Remove the three screws that hold the four candle lamp units onto the lighting housing...

You will quickly notice the wires on the lamp base are not connected to anything. these wires are white and black with a white male plug on each.

The hard part is locating the blue and white wires with the female side of the plug. They are tied together in a pair by a blue service tag. 

Connect the white wires then the remaining black and blue snuggly into place untill each clicks. Re-assemble the lamp plate to the unit. 

There you go. ! :thumbsup:


----------

